# Dalco Athletic Offers Fabric Sheets For Dye-Sublimation Printing



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DalSub dye-sublimation fabric sheets from Dalco offer an easy way to expand your sublimation transfer applications. Simply print on transfer paper using dye-sublimation ink, then tape the print face-down on the adhesive-backed DalSub fabric sheet and heat press according to the ink manufacturer’s instructions. 

Remove the transfer carrier paper and cut out the designs from the fabric. Then peel off the fabric’s protective backing, place the completed print on the garment, and heat press at 330 degrees F for 30 seconds to apply the sublimated patch. 

DalSub dye-sublimation fabric is made of 100 percent polyester twill. An HPO version needs to be sewn, or it comes with permanent glue backing for easy heat seal application. It is sold in packages of 10 8.5-inch by 11-inch sheets, offering more than 930 square inches of fabric for dye sublimation.

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

